# Twisted messes v2 Flavour build?



## s kajee (25/4/16)

How's it peeps, just looking for a good flavor build for my twisted messes v2? Please share your thoughts


----------



## TommyL (25/4/16)

Fused claptons work really well in the messes squared. However I highly recommend getting a set of series micro fused claptons from gasPhase, really makes the RDA Shine.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (25/4/16)

TommyL said:


> Fused claptons work really well in the messes squared. However I highly recommend getting a set of series micro fused claptons from gasPhase, really makes the RDA Shine.


.15 ohm on that build tho make sure the mod can take it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (25/4/16)

Damn everybody that owns one. Sooo sick and waaay above my budget for now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TommyL (25/4/16)

TommyL said:


> Fused claptons work really well in the messes squared. However I highly recommend getting a set of series micro fused claptons from gasPhase, really makes the RDA Shine.



The micro fused Claptons I'm referring to read at around 0.25ohms

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (25/4/16)

TommyL said:


> The micro fused Claptons I'm referring to read at around 0.25ohms


Damn I read staged for some reason. Whoops. Think it is because I like them so much. GasPhase kicks ass.


----------



## MoeB786 (25/4/16)

Try also a 24 Guage Anarchist Wire 10 wraps dual coil on 3mm bit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY (25/4/16)

Try this for killer clouds and flavor







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (25/4/16)

RIEFY said:


> Try this for killer clouds and flavor
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet build.


----------



## TommyL (25/4/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> Damn I read staged for some reason. Whoops. Think it is because I like them so much. GasPhase kicks ass.


gasPhase is pretty much all I'm using. The quality of the wire alone makes it worth it


----------



## WARMACHINE (25/4/16)

This is a cloud machine, never been able to make it a flavour device like a Hastur, Sapor or Lush.


----------



## GreenyZA (25/4/16)

RIEFY said:


> Try this for killer clouds and flavor
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This looks AWESOME!! I'm actually going to try this as soon as my 24g arrives. Waiting for VapeMail sux big time


----------



## s kajee (25/4/16)

Thanks for your input guys!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

